
Jaco – Creating a tool that records user interactions - itayadler
http://blog.invisionapp.com/user-interactions-tool/
======
dang
Please don't make accounts (or get friends to make accounts) to upvote or
comment on your own posts. It's against the rules, and gets accounts and sites
banned.

But more importantly, HN readers really hate it when people do that, and their
nose for it is supersensitive. So even if you escape HN's software and
moderators, the fate that awaits is unenviable.

